# Hello from Salzburg (Austria)



## Bibi (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello, 

my name is Sandra and I’m 22 years old. 
I was born in Tyrol (Austria). Since January I live in Salzburg. 

I have a horse, called „Bibione“. She is a 12 year old Haflinger mare. 
When I bought her six years ago, she was riding „English“, but then we changed to western riding. 
At the beginning I wanted to start with her on tournaments. 
However, I decided because of personal reasons against it. That’s why we are now „only“ recreational riders. But that does not mean that we don’t like working at the riding arena. 
She is very intelligent and loves tasks that mentally challenge and promote her. 
In the field she is a real life insurance  

I hope you understand everything I mean and I apologize for my bad English! 

Greetings from Salzburg!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Welcome! My aunt lives in Austria; I've always wanted to visit. Bibione sounds like a great horse!

And don't worry; your English is good!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome! My family and I used to take ski vacations in a little town near Innsbruck called Pill Bei Schwatz at the Hotel (was a Gasthof then)Plankehof. We went to Salzburg several times too. We loved Austria and went back many times. I'd love to go back some day. We LOVE pictures of horses and places (hint hint). And your English is just fine, a lot better than my German. Gruss dich!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Your English is great. Please do post photos, I would love to see the countryside in Austria and your Bibi.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! <3


----------



## Bibi (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello 😊
@JoBlueQuarter realy?  Where does your aunt live in austria?
@Dreamcatcher Arabians: That's cool  In Tirol I lived near to Schwaz  Were you in Austria in summer or winter? Hahaha thank you ;-) Grüss dich 😁
@LoriF Thank you  Ok, I wil do it 👍🏻

Thanks at all


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Bibi said:


> Hello 😊
> 
> @JoBlueQuarter realy?  Where does your aunt live in austria?
> 
> ...


Sie lebt in Windischgarsten, denke ich.


----------



## Bibi (Feb 28, 2018)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Sie lebt in Windischgarsten, denke ich.



Aah in Oberösterreich


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Bibi said:


> Hello 😊
> 
> @JoBlueQuarter realy?  Where does your aunt live in austria?
> 
> ...


We were there in summer and winter. We always came for Christmas vacation and skied at Kellerjoch Ski Area. I remember just about FREEZING to the seat riding that lift up and down the mountain. In summer I would come and stay a week or so and travel around the area on bicycle and see the sights. It was a great place for a kid to run around in. My parents were friends with the owners of the Gasthof and their kids would come visit us on their summer break. My dad was in the Air Force and so the kids would come to where we were stationed. That's been many years ago. I'd love to go back some day.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome! We spent many happy years in Europe. Austria was one of our favorite places to visit. My wife loves the palaces and gardens, we both love the mountains and the people. We left just before you were born, I think. 1994. 


It was a rare thing to see western riding back then. Do please send photos!


----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello neighbour (I'm from Slovenia). Welcome to the forum! 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!
And I second the idea of needing pictures :biggrin:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Bibi said:


> Aah in Oberösterreich


Ja, das ist richtig


----------

